
Google and ASUS Launch the $85 Chromebit, a Chrome OS Desktop on an HDMI Stick - tonteldoos
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/17/google-and-asus-launch-the-85-chromebit-a-chrome-os-desktop-on-an-hdmi-stick/
======
hyperpallium
More specs at anandtech [http://www.anandtech.com/show/9797/asus-launches-the-
chromeb...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/9797/asus-launches-the-chromebit-
cs10-hdmi-stick)

Its Mali T764 GPU seems more powerful than an xbox360: the T760 has 326
GFLOPS; xbox360 xenos GPU has about 240 GFLOPS. Not sure what difference the 4
in 764 makes.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mali_(GPU)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mali_\(GPU\))
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenos_(graphics_chip)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenos_\(graphics_chip\))

These PC sticks have been around for years... I wonder if the killer app will
be 4K streaming? 4K TV's look great, but no TV programming available; no media
(4K blu-rays are not out yet); downloading 40GB takes too long; whereas
streaming is popular.

~~~
jra101
326 GFLOPS is with 16 GPU cores. Most likely it has 4 GPU cores which would be
~82 GFLOPS @ 600 MHz.

~~~
Rubu
Yeah, I think so too. There's a list [0] over here with common mobile GPU
specs which states the same (actually denotes T764 as an alternate name for
T760 MP4). Not sure what his/her source is though so take it with a grain of
salt.

[0]
[http://kyokojap.myweb.hinet.net/gpu_gflops/](http://kyokojap.myweb.hinet.net/gpu_gflops/)

------
jsmeaton
What I'm after is something that can run Kodi (xbmc) which links to a NAS for
its media. Running Netflix is a nice to have. What devices are out there that
I can use for this purpose?

At the moment I have a fairly heavy htpc running Windows, but I have more tvs
that I would like to use for similar purposes.

Edit: Bonus if it can do 4k video, but 1080p minimum is a must.

~~~
Sanddancer
There are a bunch of atom-based devices for a hundred dollars or so. One of
the ones that looks tempting for me is the Kangaroo --
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883722...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883722001&ignorebbr=1)
\-- $15 more than the chromebit, and you get twice the storage space, two usb
ports, one of which is usb 3, and an all in all more interesting device.

~~~
jsmeaton
That looks interesting, but it's out of stock in Australia at t he moment. It
does say Intel HD graphics, but does that mean 1080p?

~~~
DrScump
The _Kangaroo_ is unavailable in Australia?

~~~
nl
Our crocs ate it

~~~
DrScump
Not the dingos?

Or is that just babies?

~~~
__d
Maybe it was a dropbear?

------
monochromatic
I'm trying to figure out what in the world people are going to use these for.
Single-app kiosk? Sure, but that's gotta be a tiny market. TV streaming box?
Maybe, but it's not clear to me that it really offers anything I care about
that isn't already done by Chromecast/Roku.

I dunno. It's kind of a cool idea, but it feels like a solution in search of a
problem.

~~~
rtl49
I think there is a demographic of casual internet users who might be
interested in this product. It's inexpensive and occupies little space, one
need only provide peripherals and a monitor. It runs ChromeOS, which is
reputed to be very secure (except from Google) and easy to use. Yes, the kiosk
application seems of dubious value, if only because people tend to prefer
touchscreen kiosks. But I don't believe you are correct that this solves no
problem. Where before one might buy a $300 HP tower for one's grandmother,
this product is a less expensive and possibly superior alternative.

~~~
vortico
Although, cheap computers are certainly not hard to come by. A Thinkpad T60 is
about $60 used, and its performance is similar to this device.

~~~
rtl49
Maybe so, but I imagine one's grandmother would respond with more glee to
receive this sleek little dongle than a clunky used Thinkpad T60. I'm not
arguing that anyone in particular should go out and buy this product, only
that some people are likely to do so of their own accord.

~~~
toredash
This I what I'm thinking. Good solution for someone that is not really into
computers and technology.

------
Roritharr
The pricing is ridiculous. In Germany it costs 120€. I really don't get why
Google is constantly making their products so unaffordable here. That makes it
slightly more expensive than the Intel Compute Stick with Win 8.1 which goes
for 110€

~~~
vinay427
There's a 15-25% VAT in most European countries as far as I know while state
sales tax is added on top of the purchase price here in the US. That brings it
closer to parity.

~~~
tim333
Adjusting for 19% vat and one euro = usd 1.07 that would make the price EUR
95. It's annoying when the prices get jacked up. I guess they are probably
giving a middle man some cut but it's unnecessary these days. Just sell direct
and don't bother discriminating against non US persons.

~~~
Navarr
I think there's a lot more involved in international sales and logistics than
"discriminating against non US persons"

------
viraptor
If it supports both chromecast and some reasonable open protocol screen
sharing, I'd really like to upgrade my chromecast stick. While I'm usually
happy with android/chrome integration, there are times when I want to cast
some app, or even someone else's itunes. Currently that's not possible.

If this can destroy some garden walls, I'll be happy to pay.

------
loginusername
Bootloader? Can we use our own?

Network settings? Is this like Chromecast where they try to prevent the user
from changing them (gateway, DNS, etc.)?

~~~
pgeorgi
boot process: coreboot plus depthcharge, like every Chrome OS device (since
2013 or so).

network settings: like every Chrome OS device it defaults to DHCP with
whatever comes through that (incl. DNS), but can be manually configured.

------
mark_l_watson
I might have a use case for this. I bought a Toshiba Chromebook 2 this year
and I am surprised how much I use it for work since it supports SSH shells,
and my web based writing setup.

I have a nice 1080p monitor sitting on my desk that I seldom use. With this
device it could morph into an always setup desktop version of my Chromebook. I
mostly just use my laptops when I need IntelliJ for coding tasks, otherwise
"lesser" devices like my iPad and Chromebook meet my needs.

~~~
TelmoMenezes
I wish that every time people wrote "use case", they would ask themselves if
removing "case" changes anything. Example:

I might have a use for this.

------
dazzla
Could be useful for a conference room TV. Slides, hangouts video, demos, etc.

------
eatonphil
For anyone confused/interested like I was, this is an ARM device.

~~~
bduerst
Has Netflix/Chromium worked out a way to play on linux-based ARM devices yet?

~~~
ant6n
Netflix works on the ARM Samsung Chromebook

~~~
bduerst
That's with the chrome (not chromium) DRM, right?

------
voltagex_
Kudos to Google for building this one, but I've gotta wonder what drove the
decision to use Rockchip. I'll be very interested if firmware flashing tools /
kernel sources become available for this.

~~~
sowbug
It's the same RK3288 chip as the one in the ASUS Chromebook Flip and Hisense
Chromebook. All three devices are low priced. It's likely that price drove the
decision to try Rockchip.

~~~
voltagex_
Right, turns out my Rockchip knowledge is _very_ outdated. Nothing on
eLinux.org about RK3288 which is a bit of a worry.

------
bad_user
It's a pity that it needs a power adapter though, with the standard USB port
not sufficing for the needed power. That ruins the feng shui.

~~~
codfrantic
My Samsung TV has a USB port specced for connecting an HDD (for recordings and
such) This port provides my Raspberry Pi running OSMC with enough power to
work flawlessly.

------
ytjohn
This is great.

For the last several years, I have had a ChromeBox connected to my tv. If lets
me play amazon video, netflix, regular hulu (non-plus), nickelodeon, and just
about anything out there that doesn't require silverlight. In another room, I
have plex serving up all my local media. A k400 wireless keyboard/trackpad
combo makes it work anywhere.

Prior to that, I spent a lot of time messing with android sticks, either with
android or putting linux on them. Neither Hulu or Amazon prime work on
Android, and if you switched to linux, you couldn't get flash to work.

So while I probably won't be replacing my chromebox anytime soon (actually, I
also like the better performance of having a wired network connection), I
could see putting something like this on a monitor in my office. And if I want
something more featured, I'm sure someone will get linux working on here ala
crosh.

------
randerson
Also see the $99 Lenovo Stick which runs Windows 10:
[http://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-ideacentre-Stick-
Computer-90F20...](http://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-ideacentre-Stick-
Computer-90F20000US/dp/B014644NPI/ref=sr_1_1)

~~~
mikewhy
and the MeegoPad T01 / T02: [http://www.amazon.com/Meegopad-Pre-Installed-
Activated-Windo...](http://www.amazon.com/Meegopad-Pre-Installed-Activated-
Windows-Bluetooth/dp/B00Z8VZ6E6/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=ABZVBZVO3I42Y)

Looks like they have the same insides.

------
ilurk
How much control can you get in one of these things?

Are the drivers open source?

Could you install GNU/Linux and get a full FOSS system?

Since Chromebit also has an USB port, could you boot an untrusted desktop or
laptop with it?

------
mappu
See also: the Intel Compute Stick (RRP 150USD) which runs x86 windows, useful
for basically the same scenarios but also Steam in-home streaming.

~~~
hobs
I heard it wasnt that great ([http://gizmodo.com/intel-compute-stick-review-
don-t-buy-it-1...](http://gizmodo.com/intel-compute-stick-review-don-t-buy-
it-1699377058)) any personal experience?

~~~
mappu
I have one, no complaints whatsoever for streaming 1080p hi10p over wifi-n
with kodi or MPC-HC.

I would agree with the article when it complains that (A) streaming requires
good wifi, and (B) an Atom isn't as powerful a desktop workstation as an
i3/i5. They seem self-evident to me and as an HTPC i'm quite happy with it.

Steam streaming was my specific use case, so now that the Steam Link is out, i
might have purchased a cheaper arm device and attempted to port or RE its
software.

~~~
hobs
Cool, thanks.

I was thinking about buying one for parents but the whole bluetooth/wifi at
the same time having problems spooked me, I will probably pick one up!

------
cdnsteve
Couldn't something like this replace a networked based OS (Windows) that use a
dumb network base, keyboard, mouse and screen in a corporate environment? AKA:
VDI

You could walk around with this computer stick and plug in wherever there's a
keyboard, mouse and monitor...

------
tonteldoos
I wonder how much it shares with the cromecast, and whether (possibly) being
able to hack at this, will open up the chromecast a little. Should be
interesting to watch, since I expect there might be a few spare chromecasts
lying around now ;-)

~~~
Sanddancer
According to the people who rooted the chromecast a couple years ago --
[https://blog.exploitee.rs/2013/chromecast-exploiting-the-
new...](https://blog.exploitee.rs/2013/chromecast-exploiting-the-newest-
device-by-google/) \-- the chromecast is using a modified Google TV base. So
any hacking between the two platforms wouldn't be easily transferred. Even
with the chromecast 2, there probably won't be easily transferable exploits as
that is using a Marvell chip at its core.

------
vive-la-liberte
>it’s a pretty unassuming device that’s mostly meant to disappear behind your
screen anyway (hence why I’m not sure why there is an orange version)

One reason for having an orange one is it's easier to spot when it's time to
unplug.

------
protomyth
I wonder as USB-C gains popularity, will we see a USB-C stick?

~~~
peteretep
I have wondered this myself. Would make a pretty interesting next-gen Mac
Mini.

------
netcan
Lowering prices and adding form factors is great, but for me, I kind of wish
they the chrome project had started immediately after rather than before the
smartphone revolution. I think they got locked into "The Web is Enough."
Smartphones reminded us that apps matter too.

Chrombooks sell well, apparently, but I rarely see them in the world.

I just think it's past time for a new desktop OS. Windows is not a great
option for most home users. OSX's job is to sell a premium apple product. I
wish there was an android of laptops and I think chrome OS would be doing it
if not for the bad timing.

It might also be the a solution for TV.

~~~
mkohlmyr
What "app" are you saying matters that couldn't be built as a chrome app? It's
just a different platform. It could be argued it's a better platform than most
operating systems and more similar to the smartphone app model than not.

I still have faith in chrome os as an idea. I really believe most personal
machines will be front-ends only. There is no reason I should need more
computing power than it takes to display things on my screen.

I look forward to the day I have a passive box running git and ssh and I can
run a terminal and editor in a browser tab wherever whenever I need to from a
usb stick. In fact I don't know why that stick couldn't also be my phone.

------
xigency
While this is surely interesting, it sort of ignores the point of what a
computer is. Look at the Raspberry Pi for example. It affords a computer for
$20-$30 or less than half this price, for something that simply computes
without the peripherals.

If someone needs a computer for free they can go to the library. While the
'Chrome OS' might be more powerful than a Pi, you would never know since all
it does is connect to the Internet. The amount of storage is also irrelevant
since most users won't figure out how to store anything on the stick and flash
storage is approaching $0-$2 in price.

------
kirk21
That's so cool. Link to the product:
[http://goo.gl/T1km6m](http://goo.gl/T1km6m)

~~~
terinjokes
Non-affiliate link:
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0181JTPCU/](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0181JTPCU/)

------
anindyabd
It's interesting that after Amazon stopped selling the Chromecast Google is
still letting them sell the Chromebit.

~~~
nkozyra
Likely because Amazon has no competitive product (yet).

------
sklogic
The main question is how hard would it be to install a proper Linux on this
device. ChromeOS is useless.

------
dil8
Can I install Arch on this?

~~~
jmhain
Probably not easily, if at all. Additionally, it's ARM so you'd be limited to
what's available in Arch Linux ARM. There's a Linux version of the very
similar Intel Compute Stick for about $110 that you may be interested in.

~~~
Sanddancer
Honestly, you don't want the Linux version of the compute stick. It's got a
gig of RAM and 8 gigs of flash. Getting a windows stick for the increase in
RAM and flash, and then doing a nuke and pave seems like a much easier route.

------
swiley
How on earth is that better then a raspberry pi?

------
plg
can you wipe and install linux?

------
gcb0
> almost what everyone though the Chromecast was

------
eljimmy
That review sure didn't sound very positive lol

------
annnnd
A few ideas how to make it better:

    
    
      - include a small screen so I can still do stuff even if I don't have TV at hand
      - use touch screen so I can use it without mouse / keyboard too
      - use Android instead of Chrome OS so I can play games with it
      - while you are at it, can this thing make phone calls too?
    

In other words, why not just make it simple to plug an Android smartphone to
peripherals (screen, mouse, keyboard)? That would be much more valuable to me.

Also, why is there just one USB port? If I were to use such a stick the first
thing I would add to it is a separate USB hub just so I can use it... why do I
need to carry two pieces of HW around?

EDIT: reformatting.

EDIT2: can someone explain the downvotes? My point is that I don't see a niche
that couldn't be better served by a smartphone, especially if you could plug
in the peripherals.

~~~
Jedd
To answer your EDIT2 - I suspect it's because your main / original post was
somewhere between not-funny, and not-useful. That is, you described a device
that already exists (a mobile phone) in a roundabout way, and seem to be
demanding that this device should be yet another mobile phone -- rather than
considering the features of this particular device as delivered.

It's possible that neither ASUS or Google considered the option of making a
mobile phone, but this seems unlikely. It's equally unlikely they could
develop the same kind of CPU/AV grunt along with the features you want and
still ship at USD$85.

To your other questions - there's one USB port because this is intended to
plug into something else (specifically using HDMI), and not have a deskload
worth of cruft plugged in to it. As observed in the article most people will
use BT mouse & keyboard. Network (802.11ac) is built in. What use more USB?

~~~
annnnd
Thanks for the clarification on downvotes, I guess you are right.

As far as BT mice and keyboards goes, well, I wouldn't want to give them to my
grandmother. What happens when battery goes out? Yes, she could always put it
in charger, but why is this any better than regular USB cable then? But I
recognize that some people like (and use) BT peripherals, so there might be a
market for it.

I agree with your other comments, I'm sure my idea is not unique. If I'm not
mistaken, MS is working in this direction (and has some advantage here because
their OS is more desktop oriented anyway).

~~~
Jedd
All good. FWIW I have neither downvote rights on HN, nor insight into the way
other HNers think - so it's all quite speculative.

WRT bluetooth peripherals -- I used to feel this way about mouse, keyboard,
car, and in-one-ear headset. My position on all has changed 180° over the past
year or two. Not so much the grandmother conundrum, but the
performance/latency, bother to charge or replace batteries, and general
swankiness.

For gaming apparently BT headsets (and presumably mouse/keyboard) are too
laggy, but for workplace convenience it's hard to go past them. Buy your
grandmother a spare set of batteries for the third drawer, and consider that
my rinky little Logitech 2 x AAA mouse is running on original batteries some
14 months on. These things are amazingly power-conservative. And even just one
less thing to plug in when setting up a laptop (I travel a fair bit) is hugely
appreciated. I simply wouldn't countenance a return to a wired USB mouse now
for business use. Similar experience with BT headsets, and in-car use --
difficult to consider not using that tech now.

MS may well be working towards this area -- it's not a novel idea, certainly,
and I recall about fifteen years ago people touting the benefits of thin
client workstations you could carry around with you. Unfortunately keyboards
and screens had to be provided at the other end, and few workplaces considered
this convenient (compared to, presumably, just issuing laptops to mobile
users, outright declining a BYOD approach, and/or enforcing a SOE). It's all
one big cycle.

